
Work from home, take breaks, do simple exercises - gravert
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.subham.breathe
======
gravert
World is working from home. they sit for a long interval of time.

Visram is an app that aims to make ourselves more active by reminding us to
take breaks.

interactive exercises that helps you be healthy.

